# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الخوف عند الاطفال

## نهر

سيدي الكريم

الدكتور

عادل

كيف نعالج طفلا عمره ست سنوات

يعاني من بعض المخاوف

ليست محددة

ولكنه يعاني الخوف من المدرسة الانطواء الاصوات العالية

عدم التركيز التقوقع حول الذات السرحان

كانت نتيجة الخلافات الزوجية 

تعسر الولادة

الدلال الزائد لانه  اول طفل وبعده بنات

تم التوقف تماما عن الخلافات

وتم أيضا ممارسة الايحاء الذاتي الايجابي له

وقد تحسنت حالته

ولكن للأسف يبقى الانطواء والخوف من المدرسة وعدم التحدث كثيرا

والتقوقع 

فماذ ا تفعل والدته لكي ينطلق

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## boukybouky

أختي الكريمة نهر أهلاً و مرحباً بك في المنتدي

عذراً د/ عادل في مهام عمل و قريباً سيتواجد للرد علي ما تسألين عنه

ادام الله عليك و علي أسرتك الصحة والعافية 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

